# La commande SetFile



## simon (1 Août 2002)

Hello,

La commande SetFile que l'on trouve dans le dossier /Developer/Tools des outils du dvpt, est-elle buguée ?? Je comprends pas parce que sije fais la chose suivante:

SetFile -d "4/8/2002" monFichier il change bien la date de création mais il enlève un jour  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif c'est normal ou j'ai raté un épisode /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Gwenhiver (1 Août 2002)

C'est le décalage horaire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

(Sans déconner Si tu mets sur GMT, l'heure de création est 2:08 AM ; si tu mets sur CEST, c'est 11:08 PM de la veille. Alors maintenant, comme marchent les fuseaux horaires, je n'en sais rien)


----------

